# POV Aiming. OTT + TTF Bands and tubes.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hi folks, hope you're all well. Here's my attempt at a POV aiming video, all technical questions and criticisms welcome.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha, you got me at about a week in a half.... That's when I was planning on making a POV-v.

First the positive. I loved the outline you added for the fork and target.

Negative.... The slow motion, though it was great to watch, the audio not as much... Sorry.

LGD


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Ha, you got me at about a week in a half.... That's when I was planning on making a POV-v.
> 
> First the positive. I loved the outline you added for the fork and target.
> 
> ...


hahaha; thank you Mr Duck. I'd still like to see the way you do it.

I was trying to capture the way the bands line up with the target as much as the fork, I think it's ok, should be about as accurate as you can get (representation, not shooting)

And I'm sorry you didn't like the sound, it's a by-product of background noise most of the time, I'm used to it, so it didn't occur to me that others may not like it.

I'll take that as a positive review.

WCDB


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Funny video WCDB, this undershoot technic is new to me. I liked it. In a few months you will be a great shooter,RSRSSSSS! ! !


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

LP Sling said:


> Funny video WCDB, this undershoot technic is new to me. I liked it. In a few months you will be a great shooter,RSRSSSSS! ! !


Glad you liked it too. I'm not shooting a lot at the moment (winter slowing down the hunting) but when back on form, I'd expect to hit this target 50% of the time; even at the furthest distance.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Sort of like a mini documentary/story. You introduce us to your target setup & then we are observers of your shooting session/adventure. Maybe zoom in a closer so we can better see target & shooter. Entertaining & informative too, seeing SS techniques & styles of other's. I like!


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

good video, thanks for making it.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Sort of like a mini documentary/story. You introduce us to your target setup & then we are observers of your shooting session/adventure. Maybe zoom in a closer so we can better see target & shooter. Entertaining & informative too, seeing SS techniques & styles of other's. I like!


Thanks; not sure if you watched the whole of the video, if you want me to zoom in closer, maybe I don't understand quite what you mean.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

kyogen said:


> good video, thanks for making it.


Glad you liked it, thanks for watching.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> ZorroSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sort of like a mini documentary/story. You introduce us to your target setup & then we are observers of your shooting session/adventure. Maybe zoom in a closer so we can better see target & shooter. Entertaining & informative too, seeing SS techniques & styles of other's. I like!
> ...


Yes, I watched all of it. An example at around 1:25, scene through the bushes/trees, just a little closer zoom. BTW, good artistic composition of scene! In my younger days long ago, I use do do some videography as hobby. The usual film methods they say is ...one starts with wide view to momentarily establish scene, then edit/cut to medium view, then cut to closer view of scene. I am likely being cinematically anal retentive  Throughout ... yes there was much variety of scenes and again, this was enjoyable to watch!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> whipcrackdeadbunny said:
> 
> 
> > ZorroSlinger said:
> ...


Oh ok! No you're fine, I see now what you mean. That's a good way to look at film making, I was approaching this one a bit differently. Usually when I make a film, I'm creating something for an educational purpose, so I usually start wide and then get closer until it's finished, then pull back to show it completed. However, to try and get the focus off the target set-up and onto the shooting, I used the beginning and warm-up time to establish the working materials and distances. Doing so made the viewer ready and focused by the time the analysis of the individual shots came (at least I hope I acheived that) so I reasoned that the details of the can shooting weren't important (per-se) but still relevant to the video as a whole. Add to that the challenge of doing it in relative silence, and you have the video before you. You might like my other youtube videos, I'm an avid outdoorsman, trying to specialise in the ancient practices in my area. And if you have any of your old videos around, I'd like to see them; I've grown very fond of film making, and I firmly believe in artistic expression. Thank you.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Jim Williams said:


> Great shooting!


Thanks mate.


----------

